# Blade Advise



## Hattorichop (Jan 15, 2013)

I just picked up a Delta 12" bandsaw.
I am looking to get a bandsaw blade that can do everything.
I'll be making only straight cuts on metal and wood.

Any advice?


----------



## Hattorichop (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a photo

View attachment 12658


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 16, 2013)

A wood cutting bandsaw usually runs too fast for cutting steel.
I use a Jet 14" saw and have tried numerous blades.
Very best blade I have tried was a Lennox Bi Metal 3 or 4 tpi 3/4" wide blade. Kind of spendy though.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 16, 2013)

If it's a three wheel band saw Delta might have a metal cutting adapter for it. I have a 16" three wheel one I converted for just metal.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 20, 2013)

Hattorichop said:


> I just picked up a Delta 12" bandsaw.
> I am looking to get a bandsaw blade that can do everything.
> I'll be making only straight cuts on metal and wood.
> 
> Any advice?



Tried it, doesn't work that well. Even if you only cut thin stock non-ferrous metals.

I designated the bandsaw for wood, and got myself Milwaukee hand held cut-off saw for metal. Many makers in the beginning relied on this little saw. Works very well.


----------



## Hattorichop (Jan 20, 2013)

I talked to a man at Tufftooth bandsaw blade manufacturing and he suggested I use a 3/8 blade with 8tpi.
I bought a couple blades to give it a shot but I think I will probably continue to use my Milwaukee portable band saw with built in speed control. 
I just picked up an Incra V120 mitre gauge to use with the saw, its pretty sweet.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

